# An inside look at AIB during the banking crisis



## Brendan Burgess (10 Mar 2012)

[broken link removed] has a good article in Friday's Irish Times on three private reports into AIB. 



> *THE PROMONTORY REPORT*
> AIB’s problems were  traced all the way back to Sheehy’s predecessor as chief executive,  Michael Buckley, by consultant Michael Foot of Promontory for his  January 2011 report.
> ...
> 
> ...



I have always wondered did anyone question the lending strategy in the banks? The directors of AIB and Anglo were very successful and strong business peope. But did none of them question what was happening? 

And in an accompanying box entitled [broken link removed].



> About 2005, Doherty, a board member at AIB, had raised concerns that  big loans were being approved in the retail bank and felt that his own  capital markets division, which processed big business loans, was better  equipped to approve them.
> 
> 
> Doherty raised the matter in the AIB  boardroom, but his objections were seen as an internal power struggle at  the bank between AIB IFSC (where capital markets was based) and AIB  Bankcentre (where the retail bank was based).
> ...



I had heard this before that Doherty had cautioned about the increase in property lending but hadn't been listened to.


----------

